# Identifying this mod 85S



## Dragonclass (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi everybody.
I´ve recently acquired new at a shop this Taurus 85S inox .38SPL but can´t get info about date of manufacture. Serial PI15xxx.
No success at Taurus International Manufacturing Inc model number lookup system, I got a " No matches for your serial number were found "

I´m not allowed by the forum (I think it´s because it is my first post) to attach a picture, but the model is like the one pictured at Taurus International Manufacturing Inc
but with a more squared cylinder latch and a shorter ejection rod. Rubber grips too.

I need to know if I can shoot +P amunition with this one.
Any help will be very welcomed.


----------



## Dragonclass (Aug 12, 2010)

I posted a photo at:



http://img697.imageshack.us/img697/5853/taurus85is2medium.jpg


----------



## Dragonclass (Aug 12, 2010)

I started the thread and now appears a new approach...

I have the chance to get the new model 85S with some more $$$.
Do you think that I´ll gain changing to the new model or is not worth the change ????

Thanks in advance for your opinions.


----------

